# Tanning a bear hide



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Approximatly how much can one expect to spend to tan a bear hide?

Thanks.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

$100 +


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Moyle Tannery shows $60 for Black Bear


----------

